#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Herbalism >  >  >  Yeast infection cures?

## SecretsOfTheHeavens

Does anyone have a natural cure for a yeast infection of the mouth, I used to take protein shakes but stopped because they are reason for my yeast overgrowth, I have tried garlic probiotics and such which supersede but isn't curing it! I don't want to take drugs from a pharmacy because yeast is a systematic infection and drugs do not acknowledge that not to mention yeast becomes resistant to them, it doesn't to the natural "cures" to my exp and knowledge!

Thanks

(supress not supersede stupid iPhones...)

----------


## SecretsOfTheHeavens

Thanks for the info and caring Blyss and thanks for the link Cassandra, no my infection is not bad at all actually just a slight layer over my tongue, no pain or anything, when I eat to much sugar such as lollies or chocolates it worsens but not really bad like pics you may find on google etc. I'm no smoker or drinker, I swim 3 times a week and have been for 15 years in state team and do tkd and have been for 16 years, I believe my cause is a imbalance of good bacteria in my gut and protein overuse :/

I am currently taking 5 gloves of garlic a day to combat and kill it off, also natural yogurts to replenish and balance the bacteria levels. It's a bitch and causes tiredness and other related problems.. 

Hopefully Ill hit the die out stage and recover soon! Been with me for years..

----------


## Sweet

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaa aaaahhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## dragonash_1

IMO, apart from the remedies you are already using, these few more remedies should help you in getting rid of the infection:

- Tea Tree Oil.
- One part of Vinegar in four parts of warm water. Soak the affected area for at least half an hour, twice a day.
- Apply Listerine onto a sterile cotton pad and gently rub it onto the yeast infection twice a day, without having to rinse it.
- Soaking the infected area in an equal mixture of apple cider vinegar and water for at least 10 minutes a day, for ten straight days.
- Aloe Vera extract too helps drastically in fighting the infection.
- Myrrh oil and lavender is said to have anti-fungal properties, if mixed with aloe vera could help fight the infection.

----------

